# Goodnight Fredward, may you rest in paradise.



## ohstephyy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh Fred, we spent around only five months together I must have done something terribly wrong. When I first laid eyes on you (or, you laid eyes on me I should say) you followed me around the little Tupperware jar filled with water, your gills flaring at me as I wondered who I should bring home. I picked you for your sillyness, how big and flared your gills got when you saw me. I brought you home, carefully holding your baggie as we took the skytrain. I got everything prepared, your tinsy tiny 1.5 gallon tank. Even with the tanks puny-ness you seems super happy. You always came up to greet me, stayed on whichever side of the tank I was on to flare your gills at me. How you tore those bloodworms apart once every week. Then you moved up to your bigger home, a 2.5 gallon with lots of plants, a few real and a few fake. Adorned with shiny rocks that you loved to push with your nose and stare at your reflection in (it always made me laugh how it looked like you were smelling them). The teacup I put in your tank was your sleeping spot, when the lights were out you went in there. As soon as I put you in your bigger tank (a couple days after I bought you) you began to change from an all red fin rotting betta, to beautiful mysterious deep blue guy with reddish fins and sparkly blue scales. You were so inquisitive, always curious and silly. Just a week ago you seemed alright, and then it happened so fast.

I should have paid more attention to the stuff I put in your water, for that I'm sorry. I love you Fredward Majesty Pachurisu the First. You can have all the bloodworms, shiny stones and girly fish you want up there in fish paradise.

Have a good sleep.

I love you,


Stephanie


When I first got you you were red, skinny and slightly bloated









When I moved you in, you changed color and were a happy fishy <3


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Awww, that sucks. He was a very cool fish though.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, you gave him a nice home. <3


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Stephanie....I hope you don't give up....I so look forward to hearing about and seeing your new/next betta...these things happen to all of us.....

This is such an awesome hobby and really cool species of fish to keep....

Again sorry for your loss.....


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww, sorry for you loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

